# Poll on new white ink results from machine owners



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Lets see how the new white ink is doing for everyone Please only vote if you own a machine and are using the new white dupont ink so we can get real opinions on the the new white ink being used by machine owners.

Everyone is always referring to the old white ink and the problems it had so I would like to get new information for those researching on current white ink use instead of them having to go by the old ink and the old performance issues it had. Thanks in advance machine owners for you input


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I voted that its good, but still has issues. My main issue with it is that it still settles. In fact I feel it settles more then the older ink, however it does bind back together better after shaking and swirling.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

I voted that it works great with no problems. We haven't noticed the settling, possibly because we go through about 2 liters a month.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I voted that it works great with no problems. We haven't noticed the settling, possibly because we go through about 2 liters a month.


2 litres a MONTH!!?!?!?! Thats a lot of ink.

What DTG machine do you have and how many shirts are you printing to go through that much white?

(if you don't mind my asking)

p.s. i still have issues due to settling because i'm the opposite, I use 1 litre every 2-3 months so mine sits in the lines more and "gunks" up.

prints look awesome though!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

So are you guys saying that if you run at least 2 liters of white through the lines, they should be fine as far as settling is concerned? Good to know....


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We have a DTG Kiosk with the white ink upgrade. I heard it referred to as the Kiosk II. As for print numbers, I'm not really sure, my wife keeps track of that. I know it's enough to keep it printing almost the full 8 hours m-f.

One thing I noticed though is that running that much ink through the system seems to accumulate gunk in the lines in a similar way as it would if the ink settled to the bottom. That's why we choose to flush it out so often.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I flush mine every 4 to 6 weeks and dont have any buildup problems at all. I think it is really good for anyone to flush the lines occasionally just to give it a good clean out.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Here is something strange.
We went through almost 2 liters last week, then started to have problems with nozzle checks. As I began flushing the lines, I noticed they had just as much build up as if I let it sit for awhile, printing only a few here and there.

I think the amount of ink you put through the machine also has an impact.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Has anybody tried with teflon tubing? In theory, the teflon repels the ink.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have not heard of using teflon tubing, is this something you use ? I would like to know more about this.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I heard that the Anajet printers now are being shipped with the teflon tubing. Not 100% sure on this, but the concept of the teflon coating in the inside of the ink lines sounds pretty nice. David from Anajet told me the tubing is much more expensive. No clue if it really does make a difference and if it is worth it. Not even sure where you can buy this tubing yourself.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> I have not heard of using teflon tubing, is this something you use ? I would like to know more about this.


I don't use teflon tubing because I still don't know where to buy it in Europe, but I think the DTG manufacturers should not have too much difficulties to find it.

example:
Upchurch Scientific - Spec Sheet - 3mm OD FEP Teflon ® Tubing


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

It does sound like it would work really nice


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

As luck would have it, I came in this morning to find my black ink line has snapped in half. Anyone know what size tubing the Kiosk uses so I can buy some extra in case this happens again on the weekend?


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

zhenjie said:


> I voted that its good, but still has issues. My main issue with it is that it still settles. In fact I feel it settles more then the older ink, however it does bind back together better after shaking and swirling.


I voted works great, no problems. I want to change my vote, however. I agree with zhenjie, the ink still settles after not using it for a few days. The only way to really get around this currently is using the syringe to pull it through and then replace it into the bottle.
As far as the print quality, though? EXCELLENT. I can definitely see a difference.


----------

